# how old were you?



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

when you first got laid? please im doing a little survey to see the decline in age of people who are active with sex. act like adults.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

14 hahahaha yep and wasnt proud of it.........learned a lot through exp and porn hahaha


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol im turning 15 in 6 days and i wanted to get laid before i was 15 lol aint happening


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i was 14, it lasted about 5 min but it was a great five min for me anyway. I was really high. But remember, its quality not quantity, ive only been with 4 girls ever but have done it over 300 times prob. 294 being with one girl


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

18.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I was a freshman in high school so 13


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Also 14.
And it also lasted about 5 minutes.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahaha but dammit it was the greatist 5 mins of your life at that point. not only cuz you just got to stick you dick in something other than your hand but it felt like you were on top of the world. Like looking around and being like ya ive fucked some girl and you havent to your friends lol


----------



## begleytree (Nov 1, 2006)

16
in my car at a lake in a state park after midnght. yup, I can vouch that it's patrolled. he was cool, an laughed his azz off when I couldn't remember her last name.








-Ralph

edit quote= lol im turning 15 in 6 days and i wanted to get laid before i was 15 lol aint happening

ouch, my oldest son turned 15 today!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> lol im turning 15 in 6 days and i wanted to get laid before i was 15 lol aint happening


hire some strippers or something lol or get some girl to come over for your b-day and just pop the question..............so have you ever had sex before...........then she will be like no.......and you can be like o........and she will be like o.................then you can be like so do you like pets .......................and she will be like yeah...............then you can be like snakes.........................and she will be like kinda...........and you can be like do you like trouser snakes ....................then she will be like whats that ......................then you can be like i will show you .....................then give her a pump on your bike to the local park.................then give her 5 shots of the everclear you stashed in your backpack..............then whip it out and be like this is a trouser snake its ok you can pet it...........................THEN YOUR IN HOMIE THEN GET READY FOR THE BEST 5 MINS OF YOUR LIFE.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

14


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

13


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

13. Jacked off first at age 12. First blow job at 13 also. 69 at 15, facial at 17. dirty sanchez not until my 20s. It took a while to find a girl nasty enough to accept.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

sex?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

13....best hour or so OF MY LIFE....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn, you guys started young, hopefully with these odds I can get my girlfriend to come around


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

14


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> sex?


Just kidding....14. The girl was really sweet and I was less than a gentleman.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Trigga said:


> 13....best hour or so OF MY LIFE....


hahaha what was that 57.5 mins. of foreplay


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Not sure.. I fingered girls a lot when I was young. Maybe 13 or 14. Got a blowjob when I was 14 or 15.. trid to give it to a girl who was always horny but she couldnt handle it so we stopped both times before it was even 10% in haha And she was 2 years older! Afetr that iv gotten head etc etc haha Now im with a girlfriend of 1+ year and yahhhh baby


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> 13....best hour or so OF MY LIFE....


hahaha what was that 57.5 mins. of foreplay
[/quote]

no LOL...i got endurance homeboyyyy


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

or you had 5 years of spanking it exp under you belt first lol jk


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> lol im turning 15 in 6 days and i wanted to get laid before i was 15 lol aint happening


hire some strippers or something lol or get some girl to come over for your b-day and just pop the question..............so have you ever had sex before...........then she will be like no.......and you can be like o........and she will be like o.................then you can be like so do you like pets .......................and she will be like yeah...............then you can be like snakes.........................and she will be like kinda...........and you can be like do you like trouser snakes ....................then she will be like whats that ......................then you can be like i will show you .....................then give her a pump on your bike to the local park.................*then give her 5 shots of the everclear you stashed in your backpack*..............then whip it out and be like this is a trouser snake its ok you can pet it...........................THEN YOUR IN HOMIE THEN GET READY FOR THE BEST 5 MINS OF YOUR LIFE.
[/quote]









at 14-15? she would prolly die....


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> lol im turning 15 in 6 days and i wanted to get laid before i was 15 lol aint happening


hire some strippers or something lol or get some girl to come over for your b-day and just pop the question..............so have you ever had sex before...........then she will be like no.......and you can be like o........and she will be like o.................then you can be like so do you like pets .......................and she will be like yeah...............then you can be like snakes.........................and she will be like kinda...........and you can be like do you like trouser snakes ....................then she will be like whats that ......................then you can be like i will show you .....................then give her a pump on your bike to the local park.................*then give her 5 shots of the everclear you stashed in your backpack*..............then whip it out and be like this is a trouser snake its ok you can pet it...........................THEN YOUR IN HOMIE THEN GET READY FOR THE BEST 5 MINS OF YOUR LIFE.
[/quote]









at 14-15? she would prolly die....
[/quote]

hahahaha it could work still just cut it to about 2 shots mabye 3

or who knows he never said anything about age home boy here could be banging some 21 year old model that could buy him the everclear to later use on her...............ha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

never try to get a girl drunk.

1. your taking advantage

2. usually they are too drunk

3. puking is not sexy


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was 17. A month short of my 18th birthday.

I thought that was a decent age, but damn all you guys were young!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I was 17. A month short of my 18th birthday.
> 
> I thought that was a decent age, but damn all you guys were young!


Yeah thats what I was thinking!

I think you also have to take in effect though that these guys were probably getting it on with total sluts too. No self-respecting girl I know would have sex at anything under 16.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Tibs said:


> I was 17. A month short of my 18th birthday.
> 
> I thought that was a decent age, but damn all you guys were young!


Yeah thats what I was thinking!

I think you also have to take in effect though that these guys were probably getting it on with total sluts too. No self-respecting girl I know would have sex at anything under 16.
[/quote]

I 10000000% disagree most people that have sex that young do it with people their own age. Girls at that age dont know what the f*ck they are doing. for instance when i did it my first time it was hers also. Do you really think a slut is going to go for a guy she knows will last virtually no time at all I dont think so


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

HALL OF f*cking FAME right here!

Im willing to bet for alot of you the last time you saw p*ssy, your mom was giving birth to you.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ haha

"The only ass you get is when your hand rips though the toilet paper!"









not directed towards anyone, just a thought... something my old friends dad said all the time...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"I was 13, 12, 14, 17, 16, 15" Bullshyte! Internet studs are probably still tugging and dreaming.









I was 6 by the way.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i was 13 and oddly enough it lasted 1 hour and 40 minutes, i wont lie i havent been able to go that long since and wish i could











Ex0dus said:


> HALL OF f*cking FAME right here!
> 
> Im willing to bet for alot of you the last time you saw p*ssy, your mom was giving birth to you.


i get more ass than a toilet seat


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha we should have a dirty pic thread of all the girls we have gotten naked on the camera......hahahahaha i know ive got about 5 or 6 to contribute


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

14 baby,

stuffed it into her like stuffing a turkey on thanks giving.

jks

14 tho LOL during exam week after my math exam.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> hahahaha we should have a dirty pic thread of all the girls i want you to think i have gotten naked on the camera (but in reality they are taken from the various pay porn sites i visit on a hourly basis)......hahahahaha i know ive got about 5 or 6 to contribute


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> hahahaha we should have a dirty pic thread of all the girls i want you to think i have gotten naked on the camera (but in reality they are taken from the various pay porn sites i visit on a hourly basis)......hahahahaha i know ive got about 5 or 6 to contribute











[/quote]

hahahahaha that was good i will give you that. until next time then i will punch you in the face so hard it will shove your f*cking teeth down you f*cking throat and spit on you when your on the ground lol jk


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Well like I said I was 18 and I was pretty much a 2 pump chump.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

does anybody here actually know how to fight. like seriously fight none of this lame lets box sometime bullshit. or at least know how to get out of a fight the easy way

the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid. if they do decide they still want to fight after that they will be on the defensive the whole time and you can break ribs all kind of stuff lol just figured id share that useful info


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> does anybody here actually know how to fight. like seriously fight none of this lame lets box sometime bullshit. or at least know how to get out of a fight the easy way
> 
> *the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.*....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid. if they do decide they still want to fight after that they will be on the defensive the whole time and you can break ribs all kind of stuff lol just figured id share that useful info












Thats the easiest way for you to get your ass kicked.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> does anybody here actually know how to fight. like seriously fight none of this lame lets box sometime bullshit. or at least know how to get out of a fight the easy way
> 
> *the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.*....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid. if they do decide they still want to fight after that they will be on the defensive the whole time and you can break ribs all kind of stuff lol just figured id share that useful info












Thats the easiest way for you to get your ass kicked.
[/quote]
some one here sure knows how to get a beatin


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> "I was 13, 12, 14, 17, 16, 15" Bullshyte! Internet studs are probably still tugging and dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I want to know the story behind that...eek.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

stitchgrip said:


> does anybody here actually know how to fight. like seriously fight none of this lame lets box sometime bullshit. or at least know how to get out of a fight the easy way
> 
> *the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge * then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid. if they do decide they still want to fight after that they will be on the defensive the whole time and you can break ribs all kind of stuff lol just figured id share that useful info












That by far is the dumbest thing I've heard someone say this year...Its even dumber than the time one of my Marines was saying "if you're caught in a firefight, just stand still and they wont hit you". LoL!...its like saying "if you don't bend over in prison, you wont get your ass raped!"









Back to the topic...

I was 18. I was drunk and at a party. 
Best ever first time experience of limp dick!









I think by the time we were finished we fell sober and asleep!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> does anybody here actually know how to fight. like seriously fight none of this lame lets box sometime bullshit. or at least know how to get out of a fight the easy way
> 
> the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid. if they do decide they still want to fight after that they will be on the defensive the whole time and you can break ribs all kind of stuff lol just figured id share that useful info


congrats you have just won the darwin awardv


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> the easiest way to get out of a fight is just to let them hit you.....that simple if you let them hit you in the face a couple of times and you dont budge then you can just be like "do you really want to continue or should i actually start to fight back. it normally works as a way to scare them stupid.


unless you get knocked the f$#k out


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Tibs said:


> I was 17. A month short of my 18th birthday.
> 
> I thought that was a decent age, but damn all you guys were young!


Yeah thats what I was thinking!

I think you also have to take in effect though that *these guys were probably getting it on with total sluts too. * No self-respecting girl I know would have sex at anything under 16.
[/quote]








Come on, not total sluts, just confused high school girls that couldn't control themselves. I suppose maybe some of them were sluts.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

they became sluts LATER in life lol


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

17 a great 2 minutes.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

14, it/i was crap!

I was around 17 when i started having full on good old proper sex


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tibs said:


> I was 17. A month short of my 18th birthday.
> 
> I thought that was a decent age, but damn all you guys were young!


Yeah thats what I was thinking!

I think you also have to take in effect though that these guys were probably getting it on with total sluts too. No self-respecting girl I know would have sex at anything under 16.
[/quote]

Lost my virginity at 15.....damn was that girl a slut. Girls with no self-esteem FTW!

And back then I didn't look like Dr Evil.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> 14, it/i was crap!
> 
> I was around 17 when i started having full on *good old proper sex *


backdoor buttsacs lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

15 when it actually happened ... 16 when i wanted it to happen.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol st that stitch dude... lemme hit u ! haha..

i was 16 i was drunk and lame lol good times..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> 14, it/i was crap!
> 
> I was around 17 when i started having full on *good old proper sex *


backdoor buttsacs lol
[/quote]
Na i was 21 when that happened

He never called back









Joke!
Joke!!
Joke!!!

Seriously, im joking


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I actually don't regret getting it for the first time at 13, although if I had gotten herpes I would have. I was just lucky, although I didn't have a real girlfriend until 16, and she made me wait forever. Thank God there were sluts in high school. Also, Tugging frequency always increased after high school sex.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

First BJ at 15...

First laid at 17....

My first was a bit of a slut, but she taught me much.

You kids start young these day....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

16


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i was late at 17..... so i made up for it over the next 5-6 years.... oh boy did i ever...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Alot of girls in the elementary schools in my area have been caught having sex for money at schools.
Just thought I'd add that so you guys can fully understand how young people are starting these days.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya but if you think about it will you want to fight somebody that just got hit in the face 3 times and is still standing. if your ready for it you wont go down unless your a p*ssy.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> ya but if you think about it will you want to fight somebody that just got hit in the face 3 times and is still standing. if your ready for it you wont go down unless your a p*ssy.


Or someone hits you in the right place?
Anyone can land a lucky shot, especially if you're standing there.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

it takes 25 lbs of force to knock somebody that isnt paying attention out. Thats why its called muscle conditioning


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> ya but if you think about it will you want to fight somebody that just got hit in the face 3 times and is still standing. if your ready for it you wont go down unless your a p*ssy.


Bullshit. Ready or not a solid strike to the chin and your TKO.

on topic. 16 was the age. the day after she was kind enough to introduce me to the BJ. yeh she was a slut and 3 years older then me. 
then I was a good boy for a bit. then not so good.

BTW getting girls drunk to have sex with them is the most p*ssy thing. not to mention can be considered rape. 
And Everclear is NOT intended to be drank as shots WTF is wrong with you? You trying to kill yourself or the girl?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ya but if you think about it will you want to fight somebody that just got hit in the face 3 times and is still standing. if your ready for it you wont go down unless your a p*ssy.


Bullshit. Ready or not a solid strike to the chin and your TKO.

on topic. 16 was the age. the day after she was kind enough to introduce me to the BJ. yeh she was a slut and 3 years older then me. 
then I was a good boy for a bit. then not so good.

BTW getting girls drunk to have sex with them is the most p*ssy thing. not to mention can be considered rape. 
And Everclear is NOT intended to be drank as shots WTF is wrong with you? You trying to kill yourself or the girl?
[/quote]

if you didnt notice that was supposed to be a funny response, and tko is where the ref stops it not where you get knocked out.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

you never said anything about a ref


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> ya but if you think about it will you want to fight somebody that just got hit in the face 3 times and is still standing. if your ready for it you wont go down unless your a p*ssy.


are u a moron? this tread isnt about fighting. lol i think you may be experienceing some kind of hidden mental disorder. i think this guy has some hidden fear of talking about sex. he is probably 25 years old and is pissed off about 14 year olds getting more poon tang then he is. listen buddy, if you talk to women as retarded as u are now talking to us. i wouldnt be surprised if you couldnt get some action if you payed for it. go see a councillor or somthing. jesus


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was 16 if i remember correctly. my gf was 15... *watches for internet police*

took a while to get around to it, but i lasted longer than i thought i would have.

im still with the same gf too. so i guess that says a lot. (in a good way.lol)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> when you first got laid? please im doing a little survey to see the decline in age of people who are active with sex. act like adults.


17 years. i remember that day like it was yesterday cause after i got laid and thought i was going to be a dad, i also got pulled over and cited for road rage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

I was 18.....................and my ass still hurts.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I was 18.....................and my ass still hurts.


lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I was 18.....................and my ass still hurts.


The goat was a little sore as well...


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

19


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i wanna add to this post.. not only how old were you but how old was she? /he


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I was 18.....................and my ass still hurts.


I was the pitcher the first time I got laid. Bent the bitch over like Vito on Johnnycakes.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

18. I was shyyyyyyy shy shy...then I got my record of 4 girls in a month, that streak started a week after I lost it.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

15... my buddy drove me to my g-friends house and waited outside his car an while I screwed her... Thats a true friend man!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Grade 8 so 13 or 14 i think.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

15, both of us were virgins, it was so good we got down to it again straight after.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

15 Here.. GF was 14. I am now 18, and she is 17.. and we're still together, actually it was 3 years on Nov. 14! She's the only girl ive ever had sex with.. I've wanted to go out one of the few times we're taken a break, and try someone else, but I figure I have a lot going only having sex with 1 girl my whole life already. Plus, we have too much together, and I'm not the type to hurt someone like that.. I love her. Yes I am only 18, and its hard to actually "Love" someone when your so young, but after 3 years.. I think I know what love is now! lol We have probably done it.. around 5-600 times in 3 years, Give or take a few. Longest we've went is MAYBE a month, but average is 1-2 times a week NOW, but the first year it was 4-6 times a day sometimes lmao.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are such losers.

I was 5.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> You guys are such losers.
> 
> I was 5.


Acehat, I believe the question was "how old were you?" not "What is your IQ?"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ouch good burn!









i wonder how dumb the chick could have been...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> You guys are such losers.
> 
> I was 5.


Acehat, I believe the question was "how old were you?" not "What is your IQ?"

:rasp:
[/quote]










/is an asshat with an IQ of 5


----------

